# Where should I move?



## GSPKurt (Dec 12, 2004)

I now live in Florida. I am sick and tired of the heat, bugs and snakes. I thought I would like it here, but after 7 years, I don't. I am looking for good to great upland bird hunting, good deer hunting, mild winters and a gun friendly state (I don't want much, do I?). I would like your opinions, please...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

MN SD or ND....winters are fun :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah I was going to say around here would be perfect for you, but you'd have to make a compromise on the mild winters thing. I guess SD can be considered somewhat mild... Depends on your definition.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nebraska


----------



## GSPKurt (Dec 12, 2004)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> *MN* SD or *ND*....winters are fun :beer:


Ummmm... Probably not... I am in Florida, MN or ND winters might kill me!

What about Northern AZ or New Mexico? Idaho or Utah?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Idaho has the fit. Abundant public ground and all the species. And they don't even know what winter is.


----------



## Beerman (Sep 21, 2009)

Dick Monson said:


> Idaho has the fit. Abundant public ground and all the species. And they don't even know what winter is.


Very true. I am originally from Nebraska. All of my family who still lives there thinks that just because I live northwest of them my winters must be hell. Boise only has snow on the ground maybe 10 days per year.


----------



## Bay_Dog (Jan 17, 2009)

Washington or Oregon ... endless opportunities outdoors, including some outstanding hunting and fishing.


----------



## GSPKurt (Dec 12, 2004)

Beerman said:


> Dick Monson said:
> 
> 
> > Idaho has the fit. Abundant public ground and all the species. And they don't even know what winter is.
> ...


Really... That bears looking into. Thanks.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah, Idaho, you can have all four seasons and still leave where it does not snow. Boise Blue or Bust!


----------



## GSPKurt (Dec 12, 2004)

How cold does it get?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Southern Idaho is OK, and the temps in the winter are around 30-40 degrees. I can't recommend Boise though. I lived in Mt Home in the late 80s and loved it. Got out of the AF and moved to Boise in 92. Got out of there ASAP. Californians moved in and screwed it up. Idaho Falls is beautiful but not sure on temps.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

GSPK, check your local library for one of the recent fall issues of Outdoor Life magazine. They rank the states by hunting opportunity in that issue.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Where did ND rank? MN?

You should look into moving to the Iron Range in Minnesota.....you'll love it! :eyeroll:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bismarck was number 6 on the list. Rochester, MN was 9 and Roseau, MN was 20. Those were the only ND/MN places in the top 20. Lewiston, ID was number 1 and ID has 3 in the top 5. Here is a link:
http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/hunting/2009/05/top-200-towns-2009

I love Bismarck and moved here for the outdoor opportunities, but if you want mild winters, this ain't the place. Unfortunately, mild winters and good hunting with good public access don't go together real well. The tough winters is what keeps the riff-raff out.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Pennsylvania!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I've always said that if I had to go anywhere, it would be Colorado. The winters are reasonable, it's dry enough to not have many bugs, and there's enough National Forest for me to hunt in. Their was also a Field and Stream (or was it Outdoor Life?) article not too long ago with the best places to live for sportsmen. Check that thing out.

NM crossed my mind, too. I haven't done more than drive through, but the northern part seemed really nice. The southern part isn't my bag. I've also got friends who really enjoy southern Utah.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I just recently moved to ND from Idaho and will agree with what was said earlier about the californians taking over the boise area. I moved to Mountain Home in early 2002 and it is a world of differant just in the 7 years i lived there. if you move to the Mtn Home area it isnt bad and you can hunt quail, pheasant, ducks, geese, antelope, elk, mule deer, white tail................you get the idea. all of that within 30 minutes of town. last winter was the worst i ever saw there and it still wasnt bad. with the wind chill you will get below 0 every once and a while, but its not all that bad. since it is high desert it is dry and the bugs are not terrible. my favorite part about idaho is the fact that it is somewhere around 70% public land. even though anybody can go where ever they want you can still get out in the mountains and not see another person for weeks while hunting.


----------

